# which is best for a beach holiday Gran Canaria or Lanzarote?



## samtheman32 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have never been to the Canary Islands before. I hear that it is summer weather all year round. I think that Gran Canaria or Lanzarote might be what I am looking for. I am a 35 year old male and I am looking to go on a beach holiday at he end of February 2012 I like to sunbathe on the beach and swim in the sea and go for beach walks and chill out in a nice friendly beach bar and watch the world go by. I like to stay in a nice 5 star hotel by the beach and by the town as it is nice to see the sights and sounds of the area. Can someone please help me out of where is a good place to stay. I don't like it to quiet or to noisy.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Google, Maspalomas and Playa del Ingles on Gran Canaria where there is a very good long stretch of beach, but beware, it is very mixed bathing, lots of unusual people, mostly without clothes!!

Lanzarote is different and enjoyable in the south of the island, but I would say the best beaches are on the Island of Fuerteventura. All seven of the larger islands are completely different, but all very enjoyable, there is only one thing to do, you will have to visit them all

Hepa


----------

